# Socks or no socks



## quantum (Sep 17, 2009)

I ride without socks most of the year. Have been for about the last 8-9 years. I have ridden in Diadora, Louis Garneau, and Sidi shoes, and I have never had a problem with blisters or athlete’s foot.. I know few folks that ride sockless. Am I alone on this?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

quantum said:


> Am I alone on this?


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... can't imagine riding without socks... course, I'm old, brittle and smell of Ben-Gay and mothballs...


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

You must ride with socks....IMHO.......just to keep the stinch of sweaty feet from stinking up the group rides HAHAHA.
But seriously, I couldnt imagine not having socks in full shoes when riding. I wear mostly shorties swiftwick.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Always with socks for me. I can see why tri folks would want to train with out though.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

My riding buddy goes sockless, other than in the winter and possibly on cool spring/fall days. Says he has no problems. I don't think I could do it, if only because I'd dislike the feel. I'm okay with no socks while wearing sandals or Crocs, but that's as far as I can go.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Always in socks, most times in the summer with the ones that just cover the foot.

I'm sure you are not alone, but you might wonder why a few of your buddies are standing a little bit away from you.


----------



## DrealJegz (Aug 6, 2011)

*No socks*

I haven't tried that hmmm i wonder if that's more comfortable


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

The only time I do not wear socks is when I am wearing my Keen sandals. I like the wicking effect of socks and my feet get in and out of the shoe easier. But if you like no socks, then go with it.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Socks

Do you wear a sleeveless jersey as well?


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think my foot is developing a blister just thinking about riding without socks


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

dougclaysmith said:


> Socks
> 
> Do you wear a sleeveless jersey as well?


I do, I do! I also have a a full Garmin-Cervelo kit and a Trek Leopard Kit and a Saxo Bank kit, a yellow jersey, a polka dot jersey, a white jersey, a green jersey, a pink jersey, a camelback, three pairs of Oakley cycling glasses, glasses mounted review mirror, floursecent yellow Mavic shoes.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sockless. Not by choice though. My pair of shoes fit so snugly that the feet get uncomfortable with socks in the tow box area. I have a hell of time finding the right shoes. I have a wide toe box but super skinny ankles. I will eventually get a new pair of shoes, but it will take some effort to find the right one. My current shoes are a perfect fit, barefoot. I don't even have to buckle them, they fit so well. 

I insert a dryer sheet in each shoe after I ride. 

Same issue with ski boots for me (although I do where a pair of super thin socks). One manufacturer works for me; Solomon.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I wear socks.

Speaking of socks, how many riders think that "cycling socks" are a waste of money?

I supported my LBS last week buy purchasing 4 pairs of $11/pr Swiftwick socks. Honestly I can't tell any difference b/w them and my cheapie anklet athletic socks from WalMart. They both work just as well.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

I use the ankle socks, more like liners.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to MTB with no socks as I hated the feeling of wet socks. I do use cycling socks, but cheap ones. I like the thin fabric and they do wick well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*You are not alone*



quantum said:


> I ride without socks most of the year. Have been for about the last 8-9 years. I have ridden in Diadora, Louis Garneau, and Sidi shoes, and I have never had a problem with blisters or athlete’s foot.. I know few folks that ride sockless. Am I alone on this?


I only wear socks for warmth. Otherwise, no socks. Been doing it for decades. Rode across the country without socks. No blisters. To each his own.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I do not ride with a group of people who are trying to look cool.
Therefore we all wear socks.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Respect

Rule #27


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

No socks or shirt or helmet and cut off jeans and one sparkly glove. 
Tip of the day: Turn your handlebars upright, easier on the back


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The only time I wear socks is when the temperature gets below about 55 degrees. Otherwise, I haven't worn socks while on a bicycle since about 1972.


----------



## quantum (Sep 17, 2009)

dougclaysmith said:


> Socks
> 
> Do you wear a sleeveless jersey as well?


Actually, I do wear sleeveless jerseys.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

jmitro said:


> I wear socks.
> 
> Speaking of socks, how many riders think that "cycling socks" are a waste of money?
> 
> I supported my LBS last week buy purchasing 4 pairs of $11/pr Swiftwick socks. Honestly I can't tell any difference b/w them and my cheapie anklet athletic socks from WalMart. They both work just as well.


I wear socks - and cycling specific socks at that. Cheap socks are ok for short rides or a 40 minute spin class, but for anything longer I need a thin, non/squishy, cycling sock or I'll get hotpsots.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

jmitro said:


> I wear socks.
> 
> Speaking of socks, how many riders think that "cycling socks" are a waste of money?
> 
> I supported my LBS last week buy purchasing 4 pairs of $11/pr Swiftwick socks. Honestly I can't tell any difference b/w them and my cheapie anklet athletic socks from WalMart. They both work just as well.


I'm this way. I fooled around and got a free pair of socks from my LBS. Swiftwick. Had I bought them myself, they would have been $22 for one pair.

WTF? I honestly can't tell the difference from them and the cotton/synthetic blend socks I got from WM. They were probably $8 for three pair.

I wear the swiftwicks because I won them and also because that's what I'm "supposed to wear." But if they're not clean, I grab the cheapos.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I used to never wear socks and loved it. My feet never got hot. However, this year I got some new cycling shoes and tried them with socks and without. With this pair of shoes, I'm wearing socks.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> I only wear socks for warmth. Otherwise, no socks. Been doing it for decades. Rode across the country without socks. No blisters. To each his own.


Amazing. I can't bring myself to not wear socks. I even wear socks with sandals. I'm fully aware that this is a serious fashion crime in America.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

wim said:


> Amazing. I can't bring myself to not wear socks. I even wear socks with sandals. I'm fully aware that this is a serious fashion crime in America.


Are your socks crew length, black and you wear them with shorts, a camera around your neck, a pocket protector on your Hawaiian print shirt and a calculator on your belt (and don't forget the black horn rimmed glasses).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Tommy Walker said:


> Are your socks crew length, black and you wear them with shorts, a camera around your neck, a pocket protector on your Hawaiian print shirt and a calculator on your belt (and don't forget the black horn rimmed glasses).


All yes to crew length, black and worn with shorts. No to the rest. I grew up in Germany, so think "German tourist at the Grand Canyon."


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

No socks, sleeveless jersey... do you at least make up for it by wearing some Y-fronts under your shorts?


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Feet stink.
Sweaty athlete feet stink lots.
Socks are easily washable, removing much stink that might be permanently joined to my footgear.


----------



## Kyle Butler (Jul 10, 2011)

No socks. Ive never in my life had an issue with foot odor, and that includes my time in the army with those big honkin combat boots.

You can also use foot powder if you're worried about getting blisters on long runs, its oh so comfy. and your feet will stay dry.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

No socks, no issues. I do wear socks in temps below 60, never in the heat of summer. I have several pairs of shoes that I rotate since I tend to sweat a lot and hate to ride in wet shoes.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Brad the Bold said:


> Feet stink.
> Sweaty athlete feet stink lots.
> Socks are easily washable, removing much stink that might be permanently joined to my footgear.


after the first long ride in the rain that's not a concern anymore


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

den bakker said:


> after the first long ride in the rain that's not a concern anymore


And since this thread is referencing The Rules liberally. - Rule #9


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Zombie John said:


> I'm this way. I fooled around and got a free pair of socks from my LBS. Swiftwick. Had I bought them myself, they would have been $22 for one pair.
> 
> WTF? I honestly can't tell the difference from them and the cotton/synthetic blend socks I got from WM. They were probably $8 for three pair.
> 
> I wear the swiftwicks because I won them and also because that's what I'm "supposed to wear." But if they're not clean, I grab the cheapos.


Well, 90 ++ deg here in the summer and both type are wet when I am done, but I like the thinner socks best, especially in a tight SiDi. Synth socks cool better, dry faster, feel better..

Cotton doesn't do a good job with either cold and wet or hot and wet.

Wool blend in cooler/cold weather..


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Socks are the only thing I can afford in Assos, Capo or Rapha.
I wear those socks and am much faster for doing so.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Road- ankle-high socks
Track- no socks

Another thing; calf-high black socks look stupid. I don't care if Lance did it or not, it looks stupid.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

quantum said:


> Actually, I do wear sleeveless jerseys.


+1...me too ...and I would never ride with someone that cared what I wore.

Back to the original post.. Up until this year I would of said socks...

I bought a pair pf SPD sandals for commuting and I've ended up using them for many solo long rides....No issues at all going sockless.....


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I tend to wear Keen sandals, and socks. Tried the sandals without socks, and ended up with a mild sunburn, even after using spf 50 sunscreen on the feet.:mad2:


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Socks for me


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I wear white tube socks with red stripes.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Socks, that wee bit of extra road insulation helps when having to hoof it partway out to get a ride. Came across a guy a few months back with just that. No ride available, he had to walk back home. I felt really bad for him, to bad he was on 700x32 tires, I offered him my 700x25 tubes and neither of us were sure it would fit. I offered to give it a shot but he declined. 

That rare clumsy pedal attempt where I graze my inside ankle bone on the crank arm feels much better with sock than not.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Somebody tell the pros they're doing it all wrong with their weird sock-wearing ways. 

I guess they have team laundry people to wash all those fancy socks so it doesn't bother them, plus they get sponsored to use this stuff even if they'd rather be riding 'bents in sandals and cargo shorts.


----------



## alpharoad (Apr 10, 2011)

Tried once with no socks and didn't liked the feeling. So for me is socks all the time.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have never understood the gripe with sleeveless jerseys. I have been cycling for 25 years and I am steeped in the lore and the history of the sport so I am not some Tri convert bringing that thinking over. But when the temp and rel humidity are both in the upper 80s or low 90s, I simply can't cool down with short sleeved jerseys. Wearing sleeveless jerseys allows me to get a lot more airflow over my torso and keep cool. There's something about hanging my armpits out in the breeze that makes all the difference.


----------



## ZangLussuria (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on your comfort. I go sockless in my tri shoes. But socks in my road shoes. It's because the tri shoes are seamless inside and has more vents.


----------



## Porca (Jul 31, 2011)

Velominati

Rule #26


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Porca said:


> Velominati
> 
> Rule #26


I think you meant Rule #7:

Rule #7 / Tan lines should be cultivated and kept razor sharp.
Under no circumstances should one be rolling up their sleeves or shorts in an effort to somehow diminish one’s tan lines. Sleeveless jerseys are under no circumstances to be employed.


I am well aware of Velominati's rules. He's spot on for most of them. He's not with this one!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have never understood the gripe with sleeveless jerseys.


The gripe is based on a sanctioned road racing rule (as far as I know, still on the books) prohibiting sleeveless jerseys. As you said, observing those rules when not racing doesn't make all that much sense. But there are riders (mostly older than dirt) who prefer to look the part and appreciate it if others do as well.


----------



## quantum (Sep 17, 2009)

I wear sleeveless jerseys and no socks because I’m trying to be cool, but it has nothing to do with style. I live/ride in the South (deep South), with temps and humidity in the 90’s+. For me, the more air flow the better. And I understand the concern about odor, but honestly I have never had a problem with it. (nor has my ride crew or wife).

Oddly enough, I could not fathom riding without gloves. Or anything other than bibs for than matter.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

wim said:


> All yes to crew length, black and worn with shorts. No to the rest. I grew up in Germany, so think "German tourist at the Grand Canyon."


With lederhosen?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Tommy Walker said:


> With lederhosen?


Not any more, but I used to wear them, believe it or not. Around 1950.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Always in socks. Sometimes 2 pairs if it is a long ride. I discovered in my days of hiking that there is really nothing better than a fresh pair of socks to revive you and your feet. So on rides over 60-70 miles I bring a spare pair with me, not like they weigh a lot.


----------



## realbiker (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish I didn't have to wear socks! My feet are not happy if they are sock-less...


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't wear socks other than for warmth and look forward to my first ride each year without them. 

In 10s of thousands of miles I've never had a blister. 

I spray the inside of my shoe after each ride and have no odor problem. In fact they probably smell much better than those of people who wear socks and never spray their shoes.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Porca said:


> Velominati
> 
> Rule #26


Rule 16 may be the most significant.


----------



## Porca (Jul 31, 2011)

No way should anyone wear sleeveless unless you are a tri geek, so you can be easily identified.


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bike socks hurt my feet. I've never done the no sock thing but I might try. Otherwise, I use white cotton socks. Some people think that's gross...probably the same people that use ass creams to combat saddle sores or piss while riding their bike.


----------



## BearSquirrel (Mar 30, 2011)

*Wool*



takl23 said:


> I used to MTB with no socks as I hated the feeling of wet socks. I do use cycling socks, but cheap ones. I like the thin fabric and they do wick well.


Try thin wool socks, they will change your mind. Pearl Izumi has some nice options.


----------



## BearSquirrel (Mar 30, 2011)

*Socks with sandals rock*



PomPilot said:


> I tend to wear Keen sandals, and socks. Tried the sandals without socks, and ended up with a mild sunburn, even after using spf 50 sunscreen on the feet.:mad2:


It's the greatest feet comfort ever. We will eventually take over the world!!!!! But my wife insists she will still mock us until that time.

Maybe Lady Gaga will do us all a favor and start wearing socks with sandals. If those crazy knee socks with tennis shoes can be fashionable, I don't understand why socks with sandals aren't money!!!!


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Sock user over here. Playing sports competitively my whole life a single rule which was told over and over again by coaches was to protect your feet. If you can do it without socks thats great but i know my feet wont be able to.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Socks for me because my jersey pockets are usually full so I need somewhere to tuck my pack of reds. I switched to lights recently though...I have a kid.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

If you weren't wearing that sleevless jersey, you could keep your butts rolled up in you sleeve, like rapid roy that stock car boy.


----------



## JEREMY 0510 (Jul 25, 2011)

None for me. Cooler in the summer.


----------

